# Wollen die Abofallenbetreiber uns verhöhnen?



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 März 2012)

Seit cirka einem Jahr ist zu beobachten, dass die Abofallenbetreiber einen grundlegenden Wandel vollzogen haben. Waren sie früher eben zu keinerlei Stellungnahme oder öffentlichen Auftritten bereit gewesen, so treten sie jetzt nahezu freiwillig vor Kameras und geben auch Zeitungen Interviews in denen sie ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen. Selbstverständlich geht diese Bereitschaft einher mit einer Zensur, denn die Fragen müssen vorher durch die Hände der dahinterstehenden Rechtsanwälte gelaufen sein. Trotzdem fällt auf, dass der ein oder andere Abofallenbetreiber recht lange überlegen muss, was er denn auf die abgesprochenen Fragen antwortet.

Parallel zu diesem Coming-Out entstanden Blogs, wie z.B. XXX auf denen die Abofallenbetreiber sich und die laufende Entwicklung aus ihrer Sicht direkt darstellen. Interessanterweise wurde die (freie) Kommentarfunktion nach kurzer Zeit wieder abgeschaltet. Offensichtlich waren die zumeist konstruktiv verfassten Kritiken doch ein wenig zu viel für Abzockers Augen gewesen, weshalb auch hier wieder der Bezug zur Realität abgeschaltet werden musste. Dementsprechend lesen sich dann auch die Beiträge, auf die ich nicht im Detail eingehen möchte.

Aber schon länger existiert ein Blog namens XXX, der sich ursprünglich nahezu ausschließlich mit der Verunglimpfung eines Aussteigers aus der Szene befasst. Lustigerweise, wird dort in hunderten unter Anonym verfassten Beiträgen dem Aussteiger genau das Verhalten vorgeworfen, das auf diesem Blog betrieben wird, nämlich Hetze, Cyberstalking und Schmähkritik. Vom Aussteiger selbst ist mir dieses Verhalten nicht bekannt. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde die Hetze und Schmähkritik auch auf andere Berichterstatter über die Abofallenszene ausgeweitet, wobei auffällt, dass ein der Abofallenszene sehr nahestehender Rechtsanwalt es sich nicht nehmen lässt, in aller Offenheit zu kommentieren.

Neulich wurde dieser Blog um ein weiteres Familienmitglied namens XXX erweitert, um ein zusätzliches Sprachorgan zu schaffen. Ich möchte an der Stelle nur einige Sätze zitieren, um die Denkweise und Sprachregelung der Abzocker untereinander zu verdeutlichen:

Zitat: "Nur wird es nicht immer dem subjektiven Rechtsempfinden jedes einzelnen Verbraucherschützers gerecht. Durch unsere Gesetze sind gewisse Normen vorgegeben, damit jeder zweifelsfrei weiß wie er sich zu verhalten hat und das ist gut so. Sollte jemand, was sein gutes Recht ist, Spielräume, die die Gesetze bieten voll ausschöpfen, dann mag das für den ein oder anderen vielleicht unmoralisch sein, aber juristisch einwandfrei."

und weiter: Zitat: "Für höchst unwahrscheinlich halte ich auch eine Verurteilung wegen Betrugs in Frankfurt. Sollte diese nämlich tatsächlich erfolgen wäre mein Vertrauen in das Deutsche Rechtssystem nachhaltig erschüttert, gerne möchte ich erklären warum. Betrug ist eine Straftat, die nicht alternativ begehbar ist. Es ist also zwingend erforderlich, dem Täter einen Vorsatz nachzuweisen, so steht es im Gesetz. Ebenfalls dort zu lesen ist, dass eine Verurteilung nur dann erfolgen darf, wenn jemand, mit einer an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, des Begehens einer Straftat überführt ist. Wie wollen Sie das bewerkstelligen? Herr B.... hat immer bekundet, mehrfach auch öffentlich, dass er seine Preisauszeichnung für rechtlich einwandfrei hält. Zahlreiche Gerichte haben Ihn in dieser Meinung bestätigt. Selbst wenn einige Richter das anders gesehen haben, so zeigt dies doch nur, dass auch studierte Juristen hier nicht einer Meinung sind. Nicht einer Meinung sein bedeutet Zweifel haben, Zweifel haben bedeutet “im Zweifel für den Angeklagten”. So einfach ist das. Spätestens hier muss die Anklage in Frankfurt zwangsläufig scheitern"

am schönsten ist aber das hier: Zitat: "Mit gezielten Falschinformationen versucht man Personen und Firmen, deren Geschäftsmodell subjektiv nicht den Moralvorstellungen einiger weniger entspricht, nachhaltig zu schädigen und in den Ruin zu treiben."

Ist das etwa blanker Hohn, oder das berühmte Pfeifen im Walde, das die Abzocker veranlasst, solch einen Unsinn in die Freiheit des Internets zu entlassen?

[Modedit by Hippo: Suchmaschinenrelevante URLs entfernt]


----------



## dvill (11 März 2012)

Es ist eigentlich egal, ob einer von diesen Typen rülpst oder furzt, ein Erörterung in diesem Form darüber ist immer entbehrlich. Die taktischen Spielchen setzen auf Verbreitung und Suchmaschinenlistung. Also verbietet es sich hier, diesen Gefallen zu tun.


----------



## Goblin (11 März 2012)

> Ist das etwa blanker Hohn, oder das berühmte Pfeifen im Walde, das die Abzocker veranlasst, solch einen Unsinn in die Freiheit des Internets zu entlassen?


 
Ein seriöses Unternehmen hat es nicht nötig diesen Unsinn in einem Blog bzw Forum zu veröffentlichen


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2012)

dvill - Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl


----------



## dvill (11 März 2012)

Ja. bitte.


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2012)

[X] done


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 März 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Aber schon länger existiert ein Blog namens XXX, der sich ursprünglich nahezu ausschließlich mit der Verunglimpfung eines Aussteigers aus der Szene befasst. Lustigerweise, wird dort in hunderten unter Anonym verfassten Beiträgen dem Aussteiger genau das Verhalten vorgeworfen, das auf diesem Blog betrieben wird, nämlich Hetze, Cyberstalking und Schmähkritik. Vom Aussteiger selbst ist mir dieses Verhalten nicht bekannt. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde die Hetze und Schmähkritik auch auf andere Berichterstatter über die Abofallenszene ausgeweitet





Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Neulich wurde dieser Blog um ein weiteres Familienmitglied namens XXX erweitert, um ein zusätzliches Sprachorgan zu schaffen.


Die beiden genannten Blogs sind keine Blogs irgendwelcher Personen direkt aus dem Dunstkreis der bekannten Nutzlosbranche um die Abofallen. Da stecken ganz andere Personen dahinter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Die beiden genannten Blogs sind keine Blogs irgendwelcher Personen direkt aus dem Dunstkreis der bekannten Nutzlosbranche um die Abofallen. Da stecken ganz andere Personen dahinter.


Diese Vermutung hat durchaus etwas für sich!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 März 2012)

Wer die Blogs betreibt, bzw. dort seine Kommentare einstellt ist doch ziemlich egal. Sie entstanden aber aus dem Dunstkreis der Abofallenbetreiber, worüber ja schon der Inhalt Aufschluß gibt und erfüllen den Zweck, es allzu peinigenden Kritikern heimzuzahlen.

Etwas anderes: irgendwie scheinen die derzeit so gar keine Rechnungen und Mahnungen herauszusenden. Fast könnte man meinen, die würden sich zurückziehen. Fast, denn wer die Werbung beobachtet, der weiß, dass sie nach wie vor auf "Kunden"-fang sind und dafür ja auch ordentlich Geld ausgeben. Taktische Erwägungen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 März 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Wer die Blogs betreibt, bzw. dort seine Kommentare einstellt ist doch ziemlich egal. Sie entstanden aber aus dem Dunstkreis der Abofallenbetreiber


Der Rodgauer hat mit den Blogs genausowenig zu tun wie die Büttelborner. Und in dem erstgenannten mag zwar jemand dabei sein der etwas enfernt seinen Wirkungskreis hat, aber die anderen sitzen in good old Germany und da ist mir nicht bekannt das die mal mit Abofallenbetreiber zusammenarbeiteten, denen geht nur der Aussteiger gehörig auf den Sack. Beim zweiten den es erst seit ein paar Tagen gibt, auch kein Rodgauer oder Büttelborner. Den jenigen wird aber nachgesagt einem bekannten Menschen seit ein paar Jahren aus einer gewissen Notlage nahezustehen und wie ein kleines Hündchen zu gehorchen.



Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> irgendwie scheinen die derzeit so gar keine Rechnungen und Mahnungen herauszusenden. Fast könnte man meinen, die würden sich zurückziehen. Fast, denn wer die Werbung beobachtet, der weiß, dass sie nach wie vor auf "Kunden"-fang sind und dafür ja auch ordentlich Geld ausgeben. Taktische Erwägungen?


Man verschickt schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen, nur melden sich eben nicht mehr so viele (in Foren).


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> ...Man verschickt schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen, nur melden sich eben nicht mehr so viele (in Foren).


Klar - wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil ...
Wenn einer erkennt daß er in die Falle getappt ist und mit einigermaßen wachem Verstand die entsprechenden Foren findet muß nicht mehr posten. Der weiß dann was zu tun (oder besser NICHT zu tun) ist


----------



## Rex Cramer (17 März 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> am schönsten ist aber das hier: Zitat: "Mit gezielten Falschinformationen versucht man Personen und Firmen, deren Geschäftsmodell subjektiv nicht den Moralvorstellungen einiger weniger entspricht, nachhaltig zu schädigen und in den Ruin zu treiben."


Na, wenn da nicht auch mal jemand subjektiv einen schönen Haufen in die Welt gesetzt hat. Die ganzen Blogs und fingierten Webseiten zeigen etwas Tolles: Dieser Typus Mensch proklamiert für sich lediglich gesetzliche Grenzen auszuloten, will im Umkehrschluss aber bitte nicht mit dem gleichen Maß behandelt werden.

Wo das hinführt, zeigt die traurige Geschichte eines Juristen, der genau das auch für sich in Anspruch genommen hat, aber im Endeffekt mit dem Echo nicht klar kam. (Übrigens hat man ihn bis heute nicht weiter in diesem Forum thematisiert und das finde ich persönlich Klasse. Hätte ihn ohnehin nur geadelt.  ) Wer meint gesetzliche Grenzen austesten zu müssen, tut das im Zweifelsfall eben auch mal von der falschen Seite aus. Was bei uns Recht ist, ergibt sich aus dem Gesetzestext und auch der Rechtsprechung, aber man sollte da sehr vorsichtig sein. Nicht jede Frage ist im juristischen Kontext beantwortet, nicht alles was Recht ist, ist auch richtig und nicht alles, was heute für Recht erkannt wird, wird es morgen noch sein. Und das ist etwas, was Moralvorstellungen und Wertewandel den Gesetzen und der Rechtsprechung voraus haben, weil die ja nur darauf reagieren können. Auf den Punkt gebracht: Wer meint, die Welt bescheißen zu müssen und dann noch verliert, der entpuppt sich im allgemeinen als ganz schlechter Verlierer. Nichts anderes zeigt das Zitat.

Was ich mir in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder wünsche, ist ganz simpel mehr Zivilcourage. In anderen Zusammenhängen wird die ja auch an den Tag gelegt. Und das ist etwas, was ich mir in den schillerndsten Farben ausmale. Der Abofallensteller, der vom Hof des Autohauses gejagt wird: "Mag ja sein, dass Du Geld hast um einen Wagen zu bezahlen, aber verdient hast Du es nicht!" - Schließlich ist die Vertragsfreiheit in unserem Recht sehr hoch angesiedelt und auf nichts anderes berufen sich Banken, die mit solchen Menschen keine Geschäfte machen wollen. Mit wem ich wann warum Geschäfte mache, entscheide ich. Und mit wem ich wann warum sozial interagiere auch. Die Hürden zur Teilnahme am gesellschaftlichen Leben können da überhaupt nicht hoch genug sein. Soll sich das Pack doch einen Pool in den Keller bauen und wie Dagobert Duck drin rumschwimmen. Zu mehr sollte unser Geld in deren Händen nicht taugen. Falschgeld in einem etwas anderen Wortsinn.


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2012)

Rex Cramer schrieb:


> Wo das hinführt, zeigt die traurige Geschichte eines Juristen, der genau das auch für sich in Anspruch genommen hat, aber im Endeffekt mit dem Echo nicht klar kam. (Übrigens hat man ihn bis heute nicht weiter in diesem Forum thematisiert und das finde ich persönlich Klasse. Hätte ihn ohnehin nur geadelt.  )


 
Wenn Du den gleichen meinst: er war deutlich überbewertet, überschätzt und unter dem Strich nicht beachtenswert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 März 2012)

Rex Cramer schrieb:


> Der Abofallensteller, der vom Hof des Autohauses gejagt wird: "Mag ja sein, dass Du Geld hast um einen Wagen zu bezahlen, aber verdient hast Du es nicht!"


 
Na ja, dazu wird es eher nicht kommen, dazu wäre der Autohändler wohl zu sehr an dem Geschäft interessiert. Dennoch müssen wir uns vor Augen halten, dass solche Menschen inzwischen sozial isoliert und total vereinsamt sind. Sagen wir es mal so, das ewige Abtauchen- und Verstecken-müssen, die mangelnde Anerkennung der Öffentlichkeit, die Angst vor der Reaktion und vor allem auch die Isolation aus allen vorher vorhandenen sozialen Strukturen hinterlassen Spuren in der Persönlichkeit, die letztlich zu solchen "Trotzreaktionen" wie eingangs beschrieben führen.

Ein mir "nahestehendes" Abzockerlein (möglicherweise der Autor der zitierten Zeilen) hat sich eines Tages genötigt gefühlt - ich gehe eher von einem Entsendungsauftrag der dahinter stehenden Anwälte aus - mich persönlich aufzusuchen. Es hatte ihm sehr weh getan, dass ich ein wenig von ihm, seiner Vergangenheit und Gegenwart wusste und mit meinen Erkenntnissen auch nicht hinter dem Berg gehalten habe. Da saß mir also das Zigarettenbürscherl mit seiner Anwältin, die er sich übrigens nicht getraut hatte, sie als solche vorzustellen, gegenüber und hat versucht sich aufzuplustern.

Wahnsinn, habe ich mir gedacht und habe, gerade in dem Moment, als er sein höchstes Volumen erreicht hatte, einmal "Buh" gemacht und schon fielen seine ohnehin schmalen Schulterchen in sich zusammen. Was blieb, das war ein Haufen Lügen, von denen wir beide wussten, dass es solche waren, und wieder das Verstecken, diesmal hinter den "breiteren" Schultern seiner Anwältin, die sich, aber letztlich vergeblich, alle Mühe gab, ihren Mandanten in einem intakten und seriösen Umfeld darzustellen. Mir wurde damals erstmals richtig klar, wie sehr die Abzocker sich selbst ins soziale Aus gestellt hatte, und wie schwer es für sie war, damit umzugehen.

Das Problem an der Geschichte sind ja eher weniger die Personen, die wir nach aussen, als die Abzocker wahrnehmen, sondern vielmehr die Personen, die diese Masche eigentlich initiiert haben, bzw. protegieren und denen weitaus schwieriger beizukommen ist. Was wir sehen, das ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs in Form von Personen, die eigentlich nur für ein wenig Geld bereit sind, ihre Namen zu verbrennen, ohne vorher zu wissen, welche Auswirkungen das auf sie hat. Einmal in dem Sog gefangen, gibt es dieser Spirale kein Entkommen mehr.

Dies soll keineswegs die Abzocker rechtfertigen, sondern lediglich den Hintergrund der beschriebenen "Reaktionen" erläutern und darauf hinweisen, dass auch die Abzocker gewissermaßen "Opfer" sind. Die Beschreibung des Abofallenpaten aus dem Munde des Abzockerleins ließ mich nicht nur unwillkürlich schmunzeln, sondern brachte mir sogleich die Assoziation mit dem Bild der Taschendiebausbildung, wie in "Oliver Twist" beschrieben.

@ Heiko: ich glaube nicht, dass jener RA gemeint war, sondern eher dieser hier.


----------



## Rex Cramer (17 März 2012)

Heiko hat das schon völlig richtig verstanden. 

Was den Autohändler betrifft, muss dem einfach ins Bewusstsein rücken, dass er seinen Gewerbebetrieb selbst schädigt, indem er mit diesem Schlag Geschäfte macht. Wenn sich fünf andere Kunden deswegen umdrehen, dann ist es kein Geschäft mehr.

Wer der festen Überzeugung ist, dass der Gesetzestext die einzige Grenze darstellt, der wir uns im Leben unterwerfen müssen, sollte sich offen gestanden nicht wundern. Der hat das Leben nicht verstanden. Es mag ein toller Trick sein alles tun zu wollen, was nicht explizit verboten ist, aber dann muss man auch mit den Synergieeffekten leben. Oder eben nicht…


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2012)

Rex Cramer schrieb:


> Wenn sich fünf andere Kunden deswegen umdrehen, dann ist es kein Geschäft mehr.


 
Das wird aber nicht passieren. Den meisten ist das wohl egal.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 März 2012)

Ach ja, die laufende Aktentasche, oder Der Anwalt, der seinen Computer Gassi führte. Na ja, der sitzt ja jetzt gerade in Hamburg auf der Anklagebank und versucht den Richtern klarzumachen, dass er von dem eigentlichen Betrug nichts gewusst hat und sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht hat, dass sich so viele Opfer beschwert haben, weshalb man ihm keinen Vorwurf dafür machen könnte, dass er das Inkasso unberechtigter Forderungen betrieben hat.

Leider muss ich hier einen Finger in die Wunde der mangelnden Selbstreinigungsfähigkeit eines Berufsstandes legen.

Die Abofallenmasche hat in vor allem in Deutschland deshalb so gut funktioniert, weil einige wenige kriminelle Anwälte nicht nur das Inkasso betrieben haben, sondern zumindest auch die Masche protegiert, wenn nicht gar initiiert haben. 

Vorweggeschickt sei, dass ich den Anwaltsberuf für ehrbar und absolut seriös halte, sofern der Anwalt nicht selbst kriminelle Energie entwickelt. In dem Fall kommt ihm ein Umstand zugute, der eigentlich einen ganz anderen Hintergrund hatte, als Kriminellen Vorteile zu verschaffen. Leider ist es in Deutschland nahezu unmöglich einem Anwalt die Zulassung zu entziehen. Dazu muss der Anwalt strafrechtlich zu mehr als einem Jahr Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt worden sein, so dass er seine Kanzlei über ein Jahr nicht mehr betreiben kann. Erst dann ist es möglich, dass die Kammer, also seine lokalen Kollegen, die Zulassung widerrufen.  Der Hintergrund für diese sehr hoch gelegte Latte hat etwas mit unserer deutschen Vergangenheit zu tun, als über Nacht allen jüdischen Anwälten die Zulassung entzogen wurde und sie somit ihrer Lebensgrundlage beraubt worden waren. 


In Osnabrück war es ja beinahe soweit, dass der vermutliche Abofallenpate durch eine Zweitstrafe, für Taten in seiner Bewährungszeit (sic!) in die Gefahrenzone des Zulassungsentzugs geraten wäre. Nun ist das Urteil von beiden Seiten nicht anerkannt worden, weshalb es zu einer Neuauflage in einem Revisionsverfahren vor der nächsthöhrern Instanz kommen wird. Ich nehme an, dass Zeitschinden das Motiv für das Manöver aus Sicht des vermutlichen Abofallenpaten war.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 März 2012)

Zeitschinden durch den Schreihals ist auch das:


> Herrn Bxxxx, der mich offiziell als “Wirrkopf” bezeichnet und dem die Meinunsgfreiheit ein so hohes Gut ist, dass er jeden Kritiker verklagt, der nicht schnell genug auf den Baum kommt, hätte ich gern im April vor dem LG München getroffen. Auf Wunsch der Klage führenden Partei wurde der Termin auf Mitte Juni verschoben. Schade – ich hätte keine weitere Vorbereitungszeit gebraucht.


http://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/201...ungen-outlets-de-und-die-suche-nach-der-logik


----------



## sascha (19 März 2012)

Vermutlich steht der Link schon irgendwo. Trotzdem hier nochmal - ist gut: http://www.noz.de/lokales/61046826/...ersoehnchen-zum-meistgehassten-inkasso-anwalt


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 April 2012)

Es ist etwas richtungsweisendes passiert: http://tiny.cc/2x46bw


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Es ist etwas richtungsweisendes passiert: http://tiny.cc/2x46bw


So neu ist es gar nicht.


----------



## klausp (4 April 2012)

Hallo,

der Link http://tiny.cc/2x46bw funktioniert leider nicht :


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 April 2012)

klausp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Link http://tiny.cc/2x46bw funktioniert leider nicht :


Die Session-ID ist abgelaufen. Darum schrieb ich doch hier man solle auf bundesanzeiger.de einfach nach dem Aktenzeichen suchen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## klausp (4 April 2012)

Danke


----------

